# Unser Schwimmteich



## dieluedenscheider (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich nun seit Monaten hier lese, möchte doch nun auch unseren Schwimmteich im schönen Sauerland vorstellen:
Bauzeit: August - Oktober 2008
Gesamtlänge: 15 m
Gesamtbreite: 10 m
Tiefe der Schwimmzone: 1,90 - 2,50m; ca. 100 000 Kubikmeter Wasser
EPDM Kautschuk-Folie
Substrat: Kies 35 Tonnen
Hydroclear Pumpenschacht, Hydroclearskimmer, Ausströmer: Hydroclear Biodrän
Beleuchtung: Solar LED Schwimmkugeln und Steine
Sonstiges: Wasserfall in Arbeit
Bepflanzung: 250 Repositionspflanzen
komletter Selbstbau, Errichtungskosten: ca. 8500,- Euro (inkl. Steg und neuer Terrasse)
Bauzeit: 6 Wochen (ohne Terrasse)

Anmerkungen: seeeehr schwierige Bodenbeschaffenheit im Sauerland. Felsen, Felsen, Felsen!!! Ich wollte schon aufgeben und das Loch wieder zu baggern... aber mit "nur" zwei abgebrochenen Baggerzähnen wurde es dann doch noch was. Dafür musste ich dann die kompletten Innenwände mit Spritzputz auskleiden, denn auf soooo vielen Steinen und Felsen hätte wohl keine Folie überlebt. Deshalb habe ich mich auch für die besonders flexible Kautschukfolie entschieden. Ein „ausmodellieren“ wie im Internet auf so vielen Bildern zu sehen, ist hier nicht möglich!! Naturform ist daher bei uns sehr treffend!! ;-)

Bisher haben wir viel Spaß an unserem Schwimmteich!! Bis alles zugefroren war, haben wir ihn jede Woche nach der Sauna nutzen können – auch bei nur 3 Grad Wassertemperatur! Danach konnten wir 2 Monate Schlittschuhlaufen. Wasser bisher Kristallklar – ich hoffe das bleibt so. Die 6 Wochen Bauphase waren echt hart, aber ich würde es immer wieder tun!!!

  Start am 21.08.08 - baggern macht sooooo viel Spaß 

  .... aber diese Steine - ganze Felsen unter der Grasnarbe :evil

 .... darum alles verputzt... 

   Schutzvlies und  EPDM Kautschuk-Folie

   Hydroclear Biodrän

  der "Bootssteg" 

  Wasser marsch am 21.09.08 

   200 Repositionspflanzen finden ihren Platz

   

   ... oh wie schöööön :beeten

   Ein toller Winter gleich im ersten Jahr unseres Teiches - klasse !!! 

   April 2009 - und alle Pflanzen sind noch da!!

   und die Kinder können nicht mehr warten - aber 16 Grad sind ja schon fast warm 

So, das war´s.

Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Susanne


----------



## axel (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Susanne 

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns :willkommen
Euer Badeteich sieht ja prima aus 
Bei 16 Grad bekommt mich aber keiner ins Wasser 

lg
axel


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo dieluedenscheider !

Boah, bin sprachlos. Hammer ! Größten Respekt. Kann man nur bewundern.

Richtig gut ! 

Ja, 16 Grad.....muss sich ja auch lohnen....Bekannte 65 Jahre alt geht in Ihren ST jeden morgen und Abend von März bis November rein....ey bei 6 Grad schwimmt die ne Runde.....ich war mal bei 12 Grad drinne....nach 10 Sekunden war ich wieder draussen....und bin 25....ne ist abhärtung und Gewohnheit...Eisbaden....boah....Bekannter haut Loch ins Eis und geht rein...ist schon Krass.

5-Sterne Superior !


----------



## dieluedenscheider (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo und DANKE für die netten Worte!
Geht ja runter wie Öl 
Nun sind es auch schon 18 Grad im Teich 
Ganz aktuell von heute:


 
... und hier noch mehr: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=12098

*In den nächsten Tagen möchte ich mit dem Bachlauf und einem Wasserfall beginnen. Hat jemand schöne Fotos??*
Lieben Dank
Susanne


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Susanne

Herzlich Willkommen

Da habt Ihr Euch ja ein Paradies geschaffen 

Sag, ist die Kante in den "Tiefbereich", wo die Platten liegen nicht geradezu für Verletzungen prädestiniert. Weiß ja leider nicht wie tief die Steine liegen, aber wenn man sich mit den Knien/Schienbein daran stößt ........ Au Weia .

Das war aber schon von meiner Seite der einzige Kritikpunkt 

Ach ja, wegen dem Eislaufen ........., das könnte die Amphibien/Insekten im Teich die Winterruhe kosten und der Folie, am Übergang zum Ufer, mechanisch schon zusetzen (Eis schert unter dem Kies an der Folie) 

Freue mich schon auf die weitere Entwicklung des Teiches, die ich doch mit Bilder dokumentiert wissen will , und auch was sich so an Tieren/Amphibien/Insekten, trotz regen Schwimmbetriebes, ansiedelt 

Zum Thema Algen noch ein kleiner Hinweis, denn die werden sicher auch bei Eurem Schwimmteich nicht halt machen :beeten


----------



## Daniel123 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Susanne,

Baah, große Klasse, die 8,5 T haben sich wohl jetzt rentiert.
Ein Teich sozusagen 3 in 1 (Eisbahn, Schwimmbad,  Biotop).

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dieluedenscheider (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

N`Abend zusammen,
JA, die Investition und alle Arbeiten haben sich bisher schon echt bezahlt gemacht und wir genießen fast täglich unsere kleine Idylle!

Die Abtrennung zum  Schwimmbereich liegt zwischen 20 - 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und bisher hat sich noch kein Schienbein dran gestoßen... wird hoffentlich auch so bleiben 

Trotz fast 2 Monaten "Eisvergnügen" haben sich bisher weder __ Frösche noch __ Molche beschwert. Auch alle Spitzhornschnecken sind noch da und vermehren sich gerade  - ich schätze, bisher fühlen wir uns alle zusammen wohl  ach ja, auch __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer sind noch alle zufrieden. - Das könnte sich allerdings ändern, wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Fischboot mit Fangnetz über den Teich fahre (natürlich im Miniformat ;-)

Was die Folie und das Eis angeht, vertraue ich auf eine dicke und elastische EPDM Folie und reichlich Kies... hinzu kommt, dass der gesamte Teich unter Folie und Schutzvlies mit Spritzbeton ausgekleidet ist (wegen der vielen Steine und Felskanten) daher würde wohl selbst eine angeritzte Folie kaum Wasser heraus lassen... hoffe ich - in diesem Winter ist jedenfalls alles gut gegangen. Bisher kein Wasserverlust!

Ja und die Algen.... die wollen sich wohl nicht im Sauerländer Wasser ansiedeln 
Nach dem Wassereinlass im letzten Jahr war der Teich für 2 Wochen leicht grünlich, aber sooooo leicht, dass es uns vom Schwimmen nicht abgehalten hat. Ebenso nach der Eisschmelze kurze 2 Wochen leichte Grünfärbung und danach wieder alles glasklar. Hoffe das bleibt so!

Weitere Fotos folgen sobald der Bachlauf und der Wasserfall fertig sind.
Bis dahin viele Grüße
Susanne
:hai


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hi dieluedenscheider !

Wasserfall ist gut, freue mich auf die Bilder.

Habe auch einen Wasserfall....in der Wohnung.



http://cgi.ebay.de/WASSERWAND-AQUAD...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

echt nett das Ding


----------



## dieluedenscheider (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichprofis,
habe nun mein erstes mittelgroßes Problem:
Ich fische seit Wochen __ Molche, __ Schnecken und __ Frösche inkl. Froschlaich aus dem Skimmer. Bisher waren alle noch wohlauf!!! Aber es ist a lästig und b ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann das erste Tierchen zu Beklagen ist...
Habe schon überlegt ein Gitter vor den Skimmer zu setzen, aber dann würden wohl Blätter schnell das Gitter verstopfen....
Gibt es andere pfiffige Ideen die Tiere aus dem Skimmer heraus zu halten??
Grüße aus Lüdenscheid
Susanne

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21392


----------



## Berndt (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Auf zufriedenstellende Antworten auf diese Frage bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Da mein Teich ziemlich "im Wald" steht, hab ich natürlich auch sehr viele Blätter-,Blüten-,Pollen- und sonstige Einträge.
Mein derzeitiger "Test"skimmer (unterdimensioniert) kann nämlich auch nicht zwischen Blättern und __ Schnecken, Pollen und Molchen, Gräsern und Kaulquappen, lebenden und toten Insekten usw. unterscheiden.
Daher habe ich ihn jährlich im April/Mai einmal einen Tag im Einsatz, dann verschwindet das "nervige" Gerät wieder.......

Sehe da auch keine Lösung und so bleibe ich vorerst dabei, "tote" Biomasse zu Mulm werden zu lassen und die Lebewesen in Ruhe zu lassen.

Oder? Lieber wäre es mir schon, überflüssige Nährstoffe schon an der Oberfläche zu "entsorgen", aber wie??????

LG Berndt


----------



## Berndt (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

nachdem keine Antworten gekommen sind......ist diese Frage wirklich nur ein "konstruiertes" Problem von Susanne und mir?

LG Berndt


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Susanne,

schöner Teich, gibts ein aktuelles Foto?

Danke und Gruß
Andy


----------



## dieluedenscheider (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Andy,
die letzten Bilder habe ich im April "geschossen"
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=12098 
Sobald der Regen ein Erbarmen findet und die Sonne wieder durch lässt, mache ich mal aktuelle Bilder. Immerhin sind die Pflanzen nun schon grooooß und Bachlauf und Wasserfall sind fertig.
Also, Geduld, Bilder kommen ;-)
Nasse Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Susanne
PS: Dank des Regens musste ich wenigsten kein Wasser nachfüllen - Teich ist nun Randvoll


----------



## dieluedenscheider (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...hp?albumid=977 
aber keinen Schrecken kriegen.... bei uns liegt Schnee!!!!! (und das am 07.05.)

LG
Susanne


----------

